# Open Faced Crab Ravioli with Diced Mango



## mish (May 31, 2005)

Think this recipe would work with lemon or lime zest & lemon or lime juice in place of orange; & shrimp or salmon could be used in place of the crab meat. Some food for thought for a romantic _appetizer_.


*Open Faced Crab Ravioli with Diced Mango*

_For ravioli:_
4 Asian potsticker wraps *or* 
One sheet of fresh pasta, cut into four equal squares 

_For filling:_
8 oz. fresh crab meat
Several small green scallions, finely chopped
Grated zest of one orange 

_For sauce:_
2 tblsp. butter
Zest of one orange
2 tblsp. orange juice
1/4 c. heavy cream

1 ripe mango, peeled, seeded & finely chopped

Fill a small saucepan with 1" of water, a splash of olive oil and a sprinkle of salt. Bring the mixture to a boil; add the potsticker wraps or pasta squares, one at a time, for 3-4 minutes until they're soft. 

In another small saucepan over medium heat, melt butter, then stir in orange zest, orange juice and heavy cream, stirring until thick and bubbly. Remove from heat. 

Assemble the filling by mixing together the crab meat, scallions and the orange zest, in a small saucepan; add half of the heated sauce. 

Place two steamed potstickers or two pasta squares into the middle of a small serving plate. Spoon the crab mixture into the center (an ice cream scoop creates a nice rounded ball), then drizzle the creamy orange sauce over the top, zigzagging a little over the plate for visual interest. Sprinkle the diced mango over the top.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 31, 2005)

Sounds really yummy mish.


----------



## mish (Jun 12, 2005)

It's quite good & the presentation is lovely.  Thank you.


----------

